# Florida licensing to install tile???



## Richard Selig (Feb 21, 2014)

What is required to become a tile installer in Florida, specifically Pinellas County? I just moved here from PA, and it seems to have been WAY different there!! Need some help and direction...


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a couple counties up from you in Citrus, wow I'm sure it's way different. I think all you need is a business license. 25$ , business insurance, and you may need a competency card, it is a state given test but not a state license. Our county I heard this year got rid of the comp. card, something about voting by building dept . Not to need it.
I'm all for it because I'm getting into Dust Free Tile Removal so every hack can sling all they want and notch it up then call me to remove out of their furnished home.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I'm a couple counties up from you in Citrus, wow I'm sure it's way different. I think all you need is a business license. 25$ , business insurance, and you may need a competency card, it is a state given test but not a state license. Our county I heard this year got rid of the comp. card, something about voting by building dept . Not to need it. I'm all for it because I'm getting into Dust Free Tile Removal so every hack can sling all they want and notch it up then call me to remove out of their furnished home.


I think that's spot on. There is no state license for tile , but the county may have a comp card requirement. 

Where in citrus, Inverness ? I'm in Sumter ( nobleton area). We're neighbors!!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Just moved to Beverly Hills Florida, you do most of your work in the gigantic retirement community "the villages"?
Pinellas County, nice area, beaches too conjested but were looking to move to coast, maybe Atlantic side.
Yeah just stop in to occupational license and check their requirements, probably a few hoops and your in.
You will probably have to get workmans comp. exemption also, it takes a few weeks . I use to also get a handymans license(25$) and do odds and ends jobs.
Retailers get audits from govt. and they can be fined 10k if your paperwork isn't current. Fine line between employee/subcontractor.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I've actually done very little work in the Villages, but have considered it. I know a few retirees there, but never pursued it. One of which was my former boss/mentor in the remodeling field. Lately the biz is on the back burner, but there is the possibility in the future of trying to get some work there. Those tract homes are getting just old enough, they'll be starting to fall apart now!!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm banking on as well, they can have all the builder rate crap work.


----------



## Richard Selig (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, guys! Very helpful. Where does one go to get a "business license"? I've been in this business for about 30 years, and all of this is brand new. I'm kinda "all for" some level of competency testing, because it'll remove the people who have gone to the "Genghis Kahn" school of installation! They also work for factorably less money. Is the competency test a test of physical installation skills and techniques, or is it just a "paper test/book knowledge" type of testing? I'm just curious to know what the competition is like. Also, because I don't mind travelling to get/do work, are there specific requirements that are different from county to county?

Sorry to be such a thorn, but I want to do this in the proper way! Let me know what you can as soon as you are able.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Your local government center where they issue occupational licenses, you may need to take a number/wait then they tell you you need this and that , go do that, come back then do this. May take a few weeks to get up and running. When I took my comp test you had to prove you had experience, I think four years, a few other hoops I can't remember, glad I didn't burn my bridges all the way down, previous employers signed my paperwork. Your no thorn just ask, I wouldn't be here if I wasn't willing to help, Oh test is on paper, all levels of owning a business, I got prep books and passed easily.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to www.pcclb.com They have the info there. Yes they have a tile&marble specialty contractor. They even have painting and cabinetry licenses in pinellas, pretty tight ship. 

The comp exam will be all paper, no performance tests.


----------



## Richard Selig (Feb 21, 2014)

Just one more question... the PCCLB site doesn't give the materials/books I would need in order to take the competency test... any suggestions?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a catalog of books for contractors licenses , from builders, electricians, etc. I can't locate it right now but here's the book I found in file cabinet, a google search should find the site.
Experior is the publisher, when you get to the center it may list the references suggested for testing


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

This may help, I'm not good with posting links so I copied from google results.Construction Exam Information - MyFloridaLicense.com
www.myfloridalicense.com/.../testing/con...
... Monroe Street Tallahassee, FL 32399-0750 ... Construction Industry Licensing Board Exam Information. Examinations ... For help locating copies of books or training, refer to the list of:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

they have their testing done through "Prometric". They have 2 different tests listed , depending on which one the County requires here are links to the info on the two:

https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Florida/Documents/F11913_75_20121010.pdf

https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Florida/documents/F119127520090202.pdf

Looks like the only difference is the 2008 or the 2010 florida building code books. :thumbsup:


Almost forgot... This is the link for the business & Law portion, you will have to complete as well.

https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Florida/documents/F100107020110621.pdf


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> This may help, I'm not good with posting links so I copied from google results.Construction Exam Information - MyFloridaLicense.com
> www.myfloridalicense.com/.../testing/con...
> ... Monroe Street Tallahassee, FL 32399-0750 ... Construction Industry Licensing Board Exam Information. Examinations ... For help locating copies of books or training, refer to the list of:


this link would only apply to state licenses.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the link to all of the tests in the field, by Pro Metric: 

https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Florida/pages/flcicoinfo05.aspx

First you'll have to be approved by the board, to take the exam. Once they verify experience, and do the credit check and all their nonsense, then you will be "sponsored" to take the test.
If you get approved by the board to be able to take the test, let me know. I have some of the books, I could possibly *LOAN* you. Might save you some coin. I still refer to them periodically, so get the approval, then we'll talk.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought my county only did this board approval BS, that was part of the hoops I was talking about, some call my county, Circus county.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I thought my county only did this board approval BS, that was part of the hoops I was talking about, some call my county, Circus county.


. 

Nope pretty much all of them do anymore. I had to jump through as many hoops getting my residential comp card as if I got state certified. Only now I have to maintain complete cards and state registration. I've wished I went certified ever since. I can pretty much get a reciprocal license in most counties, but then it's another $100 a year for each one.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't get my county, they done away with comp card. Waterproofing showers is gone, they don't care if shower mud beds drain thru slabs, or into other rooms. Not like there's much building in our county anymore anyway.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Well if they keep that up, at least there will be frequent REbuilding! Job security!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

For someone else, wife likes the other coast, this county has marshy water


----------

